# Finally I've bought an adapter to fill propane bottles



## Firefox

I bought it off ebay for £28.00.

Having made a careful study, I decided there is no risk if you do it properly. Most of the hype and stories I think are fabricated so that Calor Gas can continue to rip off campers selling LPG/propane at twice the normal price. The thing that prompted this was the Caravan Club selling me a 6Kg propane cylinder for £29.00 this August. I said it was too much and they should be giving discounts to members, since I am a member of the CC. They just told me that was the price and it was cash or nothing as well. 

I filled up that cylinder at an LPG pump today for £10.00. So already the adapter has saved me £19.00 on Caravan club site inflated prices.

The things to watch when filling up with an adapter is only fill a 6Kg cylinder with less than 12l of propane. Don't overfill under any circmstance. Then I checked on some scales later that the pump volume calibration was correct and I had just less than 6kg of gas in the bottle (by weighing the bottle full and subtracting the weight of the bottle empty). It did indeed come to just less than 6Kg. I get through maybe 8 cylinders a year. That's a saving of £160 a year.

If they had been half reasonable and sold exchange cylinders at £15.00 I wouldn't have bothered buying and learning to use an adapter. But because they were stupid they've now lost all future custom from me forever. That's a lot of cylinders!


----------



## cooljules

nice one, i looked at one of those some time ago, and posted on here and got lots of people saying i was stupid to risk my life for a few quid.............


----------



## Firefox

There's definitely a risk. But it can be controlled and negated if you are careful. There's probably no more risk than setting off a firework correctly. I was slightly sceptical before because there are a lot of scare stories going around and I had to read around quite a bit. If you post in some places about it, it gets moderated on safety grounds. A bit like on the magic forums, making your own flash paper out of tissue paper and acids used to get deleted as it can be quite dangerous if you don't follow all the precautions.

I think if the practice were widespread there would be problems, because many people are so used to filling their tanks to the brim at the garage, the only control being when they can't fit any more fuel in!


----------



## Bigpeetee

I've been looking at these and totally agree with you, that used as per instructions they're safe.

Trouble is, reading some of the posts, not everyone seems able to read and understand instructions.

Many things in life have an element of danger, especially if done incorrectly, sadly the nanny state has tried to rule everyone by the ability of the least capable.

When I was at school some 45 yrs a go, we used to make explosives. Used safely on old demolition sites they were fine as we used a lot of common sense and considerable fear of the consequences of getting it wrong.

Unfortunately, our recipe was given out to some moron who thought he could be better than us. He used to show how brave he was by holding a firework banger by the end while it popped. He made his own banger using a King Edward cigar tube made out of alloy. The did the same act of bravado by holding his own banger while it went off.


You've guessed it................................. it took off 3 fingers and nearly blinded him by shrapnel.


That's my only worry about these filling devices, used by someone who is perfectly capable of understanding what they are doing, they're safe, that is after all the same principle that calor use to refill their bottles. But give it to someone who tries to squeeze that little extra into the bottle, the potential for disaster is greatly increased, and as we all know, it only takes one idiot to spoil it for everyone.

I will be buying one in the near future, and because I have a great knowledge in engineering feel totally confident in using it.


----------



## donkey too

I have seriosely thought about this for my bricks and mortar house cooking. after I saw an adapter on her a couple weeks ago. (Now cant find it)
But I do wonder if this takes off what the garages will do. One of my local ones have stopped people filling bottles on their fourcourt. I know they sell a well known bottled gas so wonder if this is just a one off so nthat the bottled gas sales didn't go down?


----------



## vwalan

depends how much gas you use at home . i find it cheaper to have a tank at home. have had one here for years. as i normally go away in winter i did think about changing to big bottles . but working it out with the gas and the rental its better to have the tank . also dont have to spend out on dual gauges or swap over gear. and dont have to lug bottles etc. ask around your area . i use calor but do know afew places can beat them on price. 54.6p i was told this week . a litre.


----------



## Mastodon

"A little knowledge is a dangerous thing"

There will always be a few who confuse ambition with capability, best not to give them ideas... :lol-053:


----------



## Firefox

This was the one I bought:

LPG Propane Gas bottle filling adaptor autogas Standard | eBay

From seller higherfordbrooks. He sends them by second class post but I got mine within 3 days of ordering. £28.00 inc PandP. It is a bit pricey for a bit of turned brass, but it is well made and has a spring valve in it so you don't flood the place with LPG should you forget to close the bottle valve before you take off the gun.

I wouldn't fill the bottle on the forecourt. Just have it strapped inside the back doors with the adaptor on. Take the hose inside the back doors, lock the gun on, undo the bottle valve and go to the pump to fill 12l or less on a 6kg bottle. Before you use the bottle, you can check the weight to make sure it's right.


----------



## Croftland1

I would imagine that the main issue will be finding somewhere that will allow you to fill bottles from their LPG tank. If anyone knows of anywhere in Lancashire / Manchester I'd be interested to know.


----------



## Firefox

Any garage with LPG will do. Don't fill the bottles on the forecourt. Do it inside the van, or strapped in the rack.


----------



## wints

Croftland1 said:


> If anyone knows of anywhere in Lancashire / Manchester I'd be interested to know.



The 'big' lorry stop / garage just outside Carnforth on the A6.

Allen


----------



## Croftland1

wints said:


> The 'big' lorry stop / garage just outside Carnforth on the A6.
> 
> Allen



Truckhaven is only 3 miles from home for me. Are you saying they will allow filling of bottles on the forecourt or do you employ the stealth method as referred to by Firefox?


----------



## vwalan

hi ,there will be no more gas coming out when filling than using gaslow or anyother refillable bottles or tanks . in fact there should be no leaking while filling a bottle with the adaptors . but there is if using a 80percent valve that allows gas then liquid when the level is reached. some refillable bottles have this sort of fitting and some calor tanks. try going into the garage and say can i fill my gaslow bottles ,i bet most say no. bet you just fill up and say nothing. just like a ???bottle filler. even some gaslow have fillers inside the gas locker  .try waving the bottles of any around and you will be told no.


----------



## vwalan

hi. yes and imagine that same person filling alu gas . 
no offence meant . i know of gas stations that will fill any bottle her in uk. bottle is a bottle . after all even calor have taken over other gas bottle companies and resprayed the bottles to look like theirs. i have calor tank here with the bleed off valve ,in fact two. one is 1200litre version. stinks after they have filled it .doesnt smell anywhere like it if i fill a normal bottle with an adaptor.


----------



## vwalan

hi,if the boat was fuelled by gas it doesnt need the 80%.for engines use liquid not the vapour.  but even so if a bottle tophad been knocked off then there would have been a problem. the instructor must have been very stupid to allow it anyway. shouldnt have been allowed around children if he couldnt see the danger or doing it. its folk like him that make life hard for all.


----------



## Pollik

The Gaslow system also comes with instructions (turn the gas off at the cylinders)...someone who cannot follow instructions is still at risk, even with Gaslow.

Having said that, I have Gaslow because then I have someone to blame and because it makes me feel safer and more secure.  For someone who detests smoke alarms, I have a paranoid fear of blowing myself up...perhaps it comes from that time I lit a bonfire with petrol and singed my hair.


----------



## vwalan

hi, its been said before even the 80% shut off valves on refillable bottles and tanks fail .and very frequently. the pumps are suposed to cu off at about 90%. its not criticle. i just had my big tank filled to 95% at least the gauge says it is . it holds 1200 ltr wasnt empty and had 1056 ltr put in. last time again not empty had 1117ltr put in it . both times the gauge was showing about 20%before the fill. so are the gauges reliable . i dont think so. do know as liquid comes out they shut the  bleed off valve and add a bit more . so cant be that far out . 
but yes always be carefull. using the weght theory .find somewhere in open air and if you have filled to completely full . let a bit out in safety . dont smoke while doing it . although have seen it done and i thought god help us . nothing happened but dont wish anyone to try it. this was in a gas factory abroad.


----------



## vwalan

hi ***** . the gauge on my tank is a float gauge not pressure gauge. the tank for vehicles also is a float.
there is basic knowledge that some are definately missing . we arent allowed to put them down. adolf got into trouble for hinking he could . (different i know ,only joking ).them kids will never learn safety with teachers like that. a usefull lesson thrown away . they could have learnt alot doing that job. an oportunity wasted.


----------



## Firefox

> .find somewhere in  open air and if you have filled to completely full . let a bit out in  safety . dont smoke while doing it . although have seen it done and i  thought god help us . nothing happened but dont wish anyone to try it.  this was in a gas factory abroad.



I have seen David Rock of Davids farm fame on You Tube use a propane bottle directly as a flame thrower to attack a bees nest in an old car.

I'm not saying you should try it but if you did smoke and ignite the jet, nothing would happen as long as you were out the way of the flame. The bottle wouldn't explode or anything. Same principle as lighting an aerosol stream and using it as a flame thrower. The gas under pressure keeps the flame out of the bottle.


----------



## Airecraft

Just to set the record straight on this, the operational crews were desperate to use equipment to rescue the woman but were ordered not to by senior managers. Equally appalling but don't blame the firemen.


----------



## Airecraft

vwalan said:


> hi,if the boat was fuelled by gas it doesnt need the 80%.for engines use liquid not the vapour.



The 80% rule is not related to whether liquid or gas is drawn off, it's primarily to prevent the cylinder exploding if the contents expand from warming with no vapour space available.


----------



## Deleted member 967

Let us not condemn the front line rescuers.  It was their management, sitting safely in base that forbade them to use the equipment.   They had been trained to use the rope equipment for their own safety, but management refused to allow them to use it to rescue a member of the public.  Management then procrastinated in calling in a trained cave/mountain rescue team.  The guys in the front line wanted to do the job and were willing to take the risks.  Management were the cowards here. 

It is a case of anally retentive jobs worthsworths in management that insist on, crossing the i as well as dotting it, and dotting the t as well as crossing it,  that causes this type of problem.  

When I was in a cave rescue team in the 1960s we were told it didn't matter if someone got further injuries during a rescue.  It was our job to get them out alive and the medics would sort the rest out.  Today management are afraid of being accused of risking their staff and don't give a dam for the person in danger.

This is not just a British problem either.  In Spain last year a dog fell down a mine shaft.  The local Fire rescue team was not allowed to go down and rescue it.  The owner got some climbers to do it, after the dog was down there for 3 days.  In an earlier incident a fireman had been injured during an incident, so management imposed an imbargo on rescuing animals.


----------



## Deleted member 967

There was a report a couple of years ago of a coastguard that ignored management and used a rope to rescue a person and was sacked because he had exceeded his remit and disobeyed orders from management.  

There was a petition to get him his job back, but nothing has been heard of the result.


----------



## runnach

Its all very simple, the sue culture, and looking to apportion blame has brought this about.

An earlier poster states that they use Gaslow / Alugas so they have someone to blame if it goes wrong, Whatever happend to self accountability ? 

I know from our telephone chat, you have and are still involved in businesses...............If I worked for you , you would expect me to do what was requested of me ?( the one proviso it was legal) The Firemen are doing the same.

Most employers legitimately request that their employees fit in with the organisation . FIFO ;;;;;;;;;Fit in or Foxtrot Oscar.

Animals as a rule get one chance ....one bad move and a needle awaits, Prisons are full of repeat offenders .man or animal who actually is the dumb ones in terms of attitude ?  

I am not for one moment suggesting an animals life is on par with human, But it is certainly humans that have the problem socially.

Channa


----------



## runnach

***** said:


> These bottles could also sit out in direct sunlight for hours! Lucky or what?
> I cringe when I think what could have happened.
> 
> But we now know better, don't we!



But with respect direct sunlight is not an issue whatsoever for LPG.........another Uban myth.

Butane autoignites at 400-410c Propane closer to450- 470 c ....the variable being the amount of oxygen available. 

The point I am making is if it is 400 degrees outside we have a bigger problem than our gas bottle ?

Lpg draws heat from the outside through the bottle to in effect gas......... 

I am sure your overall intention was to encourage caution, and  I wholeheartedly agree, However I felt a comment was necessary in respect of sunlight. 

Channa


----------



## Viktor

Might be ok to refill in EU but I'm seeing more and more stations showing signs prohibiting the refilling of
domestic cylinders in mainland GB when I was over last week.  In NI nearly all LPG /Petrol Stations are
showing prohibited signs.


----------



## vwalan

hi, whilevdriving through the sahara you very often find bottles by the side of the road. they belong to someone tht lives somewhere away from the road. they put them out there with moneyunderneath then the gas bottle lorry comes along exchanges the bottle and takes the money. nobody steals anything . but i wonder ,may be thats why the roads are so bad the bottles are exploding. 
hate to imagine how hot some of them get. 
am also happy to say that even in that poor economic climate bottles really dont get knicked or the money stolen. 
mind you should see the bottle lorries they look more dangerous than the gas. tubes sticking out of tryres all the bottles lying down. yet i have never heard of disasters. ,next time i,m there will have to try and get a pic . 
think a few on here would die just looking at them.


----------



## vwalan

they do make nice pot bellied stoves .and now there is a company selling very similar at the shows.
 also make petrol tanks etc specially the shiney spanish ones .look lovely on trikes . havent you seen them?
best not do it to a full one though. have seen the 90ltr bottles used as long water tanks as well. fit nice along some chassis.


----------



## Croftland1

A friend of mine recently cut one up and made a lovely chimenea from it.


----------



## Mastodon

Croftland1 said:


> A friend of mine recently cut one up and made a lovely chimenea from it.



I've made several of those. Made damn sure all the gas was out though... the best ones have a collar round the valve - this holds the pan for roasting chestnuts. 
Speaking of which - 4 kids from Mrs M's school died last year when their car hit 3 propane tanks behind a chip shop, though technically it wasn't their car, nor did it belong to the police chasing them.


----------



## Bernard Jones

channa said:


> But with respect direct sunlight is not an issue whatsoever for LPG.........another Uban myth.
> 
> Butane autoignites at 400-410c Propane closer to450- 470 c ....the variable being the amount of oxygen available.
> 
> The point I am making is if it is 400 degrees outside we have a bigger problem than our gas bottle ?
> 
> Lpg draws heat from the outside through the bottle to in effect gas.........
> 
> I am sure your overall intention was to encourage caution, and  I wholeheartedly agree, However I felt a comment was necessary in respect of sunlight.
> 
> Channa



This is the sort of comment that worries me because it suggests some people still have not grasped the most vital point.  The gas will not burn inside the bottle because there is no oxygen.
But if the bottle was full *The direct sunlight would heat the bottle, cause the liquid to expand, and possibly burst the bottle!!!!*


----------



## Bernard Jones

Firefox said:


> The thing that prompted this was the Caravan Club selling me a 6Kg propane cylinder for £29.00 this August.



You think thats a rip off?
For an exchange Camping Gaz cylinder containing 2.72kg Newark Camping Shop (Kirkgate) charge £29.99 :scared:
So thanks for the info about refilling


----------



## vwalan

hi. lpg is used all over africa and the middle east . there are millions of bottles sat out side in the sun. i bet alot are over filled . having spent alot of my life in these countries i have never heard of one exploding due to the sun. be different if somene could come upwith proper evidence of it happening. i have seen bottles caught in fires that have exploded. but thats a bit different. 
gas tanks sit outside as well over the place . i havent known any of them blow up either. 
we do know that we are ripped off here in the uk. in maroc its about 4.50 for a 12kg bottle and about a quid for a 907camping gas bottle.


----------



## lebesset

Bernard Jones said:


> This is the sort of comment that worries me because it suggests some people still have not grasped the most vital point.  The gas will not burn inside the bottle because there is no oxygen.
> But if the bottle was full *The direct sunlight would heat the bottle, cause the liquid to expand, and possibly burst the bottle!!!!
> 
> *



you can't fill a bottle bernard , the pumps can only give about 10 bar pressure which would get you to maybe 90% 

of course the bottle is designed to operate at 15bar , and has a test pressure of 30bar 

all day in full sun in the sahara at 60C ..... doubtful it would burst even then ..I don't propose to try however !

the 80 % is really designed to stop any liquid going up to the appliances under any conditions , yes , I know , Calor say they fill some bottles to more than 80% but lpg is their business so that's up to them


----------



## fofeg101

Bigpeetee said:


> I've been looking at these and totally agree with you, that used as per instructions they're safe.
> 
> Trouble is, reading some of the posts, not everyone seems able to read and understand instructions.
> 
> Many things in life have an element of danger, especially if done incorrectly, sadly the nanny state has tried to rule everyone by the ability of the least capable.
> 
> When I was at school some 45 yrs a go, we used to make explosives. Used safely on old demolition sites they were fine as we used a lot of common sense and considerable fear of the consequences of getting it wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately, our recipe was given out to some moron who thought he could be better than us. He used to show how brave he was by holding a firework banger by the end while it popped. He made his own banger using a King Edward cigar tube made out of alloy. The did the same act of bravado by holding his own banger while it went off.
> 
> 
> You've guessed it................................. it took off 3 fingers and nearly blinded him by shrapnel.
> 
> 
> That's my only worry about these filling devices, used by someone who is perfectly capable of understanding what they are doing, they're safe, that is after all the same principle that calor use to refill their bottles. But give it to someone who tries to squeeze that little extra into the bottle, the potential for disaster is greatly increased, and as we all know, it only takes one idiot to spoil it for everyone.
> 
> I will be buying one in the near future, and because I have a great knowledge in engineering feel totally confident in using it.


Slightly OT, Bigpeetee's recollections remind me of my own delinquent childhood. Born in the Black Country, a stones throw from Albright & Wilson and ICI, obtaining "ingredients" wasn't hard. We experimented with making "fireworks", basically, sulphur, saltpetre & charcoal = Gunpowder. Of course once we fabricated a device we wanted to try it out but we soon tired of blowing dustbin lids 20 feet into the air our ambitions were turned to bigger things ....spectaculars. Our first "mission" was the gate post at the entrance to our local off licence...blew it to smithereens. Next mission was the wall in the alley adjacent to out local greengrocers...planted explosives, lit touchpaper, retired to a safe distance, the explosion lit up the whole of the street and made our ears ringing for some seconds, people ran out of their homes to see what was going on. What we hadn't realised was the wall we planted the "device" in was only 4 1/2", the greengrocers was smothered in the debris. Of course, my mother knew I would be involved so I was elected as scapegoat, and given a good-hiding in front of the greengrocer and the neighbours. I wouldn't be fussed about filling my own gas bottles. If I were a kid today, I'd be looking at the possibilities of mixing "Growmore" with sugar...mmmm.


----------



## Hymerkar

The bottles have to get pretty hot before they blow,as anyone who was at Shepton show a few years ago will tell you, when one of the catering vans caught fire. One thing I will say though if you do refill your own bottles,[I do],every now and then bite the Bullet and go and buy a fresh bottle, because when Calor or whoever owns the bottle refills, they inspect the bottles, so at least you know the bottles safe.


----------



## vwalan

that could be true but the tank in my yard asbeen here 20 years. visual checks only. 
you should see the bottles in africa . you give up worrying after aswhile.


----------



## Hymerkar

Ok, I agree, but a freshly painted bottle now and then, to keep things looking nice,and a nice shiney one will reflect the sun.


----------



## Firefox

lebesset said:


> the 80 % is really designed to stop any liquid going up to the appliances under any conditions , yes , I know , Calor say they fill some bottles to more than 80% but lpg is their business so that's up to them



Liquid getting to an appliance would certainly be a nasty incident as it contains huge amounts of energy volume for volume compared to the gas. I've seen doubts expressed in the past whether the liquid could get past a regulator in any quantity. I'm not an expert on regulators, I think it is just a diaphragm and a spring. Does anyone have concrete evidence if that would provide an effective barrier?

It would seem filling to 80% volume, checking by weight, and having a regulator in place would protect you against any propane incidents due to filling your own.


----------



## Bernard Jones

lebesset said:


> you can't fill a bottle bernard , the pumps can only give about 10 bar pressure which would get you to maybe 90%
> 
> of course the bottle is designed to operate at 15bar , and has a test pressure of 30bar
> 
> all day in full sun in the sahara at 60C ..... doubtful it would burst even then ..I don't propose to try however !
> 
> the 80 % is really designed to stop any liquid going up to the appliances under any conditions , yes , I know , Calor say they fill some bottles to more than 80% but lpg is their business so that's up to them



At 10 bar, any gas vapour in the bottle would turn to liquid.  So whats to stop you filling it 100% with liquid?


----------



## vwalan

the pumps are meant to have a pressure cut out. 
i have deliberately waited till the pumps stop and had no problems . but in the ideal world you dont go that far. friends and i have experimented with all sorts of things and all i can say is only once have i had a problem that was a 907 gas bottle bought in maroc . took the burner off and let a bit of gas out (liquid came out),put the burner back on all ok. no regulater used as it ran on bottle pressure. must have been over filled . only takes a small gap at the top to allow vapour then off you go all ok.


----------



## lebesset

Bernard Jones said:


> At 10 bar, any gas vapour in the bottle would turn to liquid.  So whats to stop you filling it 100% with liquid?



10 bar is not enough to liquify the gas ; that's why they have to refrigerate the propane to turn it into liquid at the production site 

actually there was a very interesting TV programme about the construction of the tankers that transport the gas , if you had insulation like that in your house you would have to keep the windows open in the depth of winter and not need any heating


----------



## lebesset

vwalan said:


> the pumps are meant to have a pressure cut out.
> i have deliberately waited till the pumps stop and had no problems . but in the ideal world you dont go that far. friends and i have experimented with all sorts of things and all i can say is only once have i had a problem that was a 907 gas bottle bought in maroc . took the burner off and let a bit of gas out (liquid came out),put the burner back on all ok. no regulater used as it ran on bottle pressure. must have been over filled . only takes a small gap at the top to allow vapour then off you go all ok.



I know there are regulators which are to permit you use gas appliances while the vehicle is in motion , and have always presumed this contains a device which prevents liquid from slopping up the tube 

however , that does suggest that  normal regulators do not contain such a device , does it not ?


----------



## vwalan

hi, i dont know if thats answerable by me. the bottle that i had trouble with was a 907 with direct screw on burner. there may or not be regs for use whle driving . i cant answer that one . i do know i have druiven all over the place only swithching off when changing gas bottles and had the fridge running almost continuse. there was a time i could say i never turned the gas off apart from changing bottles. after a discusion on here i do now turn it off on ferries . if i remember. 
not recommended but have seen bottles used on their sides but i think thats pushing luck. i certainly dont like that idea. 
but realise some tanks are bottles but with a vapour take off inserted on the highest side. not really to be confused with bottles lied down.


----------



## Basil

*Zero Safety.....*

Not a very safe practice, not recommended at all....:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Basil

*Point made*

Yes I have!   It is against all the advice from any of the clubs on road safety reasons and common sense....:sad:
I am not arguing with you or anybody about this as I have made my point and will say no more on the subject....
Except if you have a 3 way fridge, then could you not run off the engine battery while driving....
If not well I can understand, but that will not alter the fact that it still is not safe in the event of a road accident.....
I must say, I am reading what are considered some very unsafe practices on here and I am quite alarmed to hear what some experienced  members are publishing....:sad:


I just hope that the inexperienced members do not follow blindly....


----------



## Firefox

Basil said:


> Yes I have!   It is against all the advice from any of the clubs on road safety reasons and common sense....:sad:
> I am not arguing with you or anybody about this as I have made my point and will say no more on the subject....
> Except if you have a 3 way fridge, then could you not run off the engine battery while driving....
> If not well I can understand, but that will not alter the fact that it still is not safe in the event of a road accident.....
> I must say, I am reading what are considered some very unsafe practices on here and I am quite alarmed to hear what some experienced  members are publishing....:sad:
> 
> 
> I just hope that the inexperienced members do not follow blindly....



I'm not one for following advice of clubs generally, but in this case, I guess they would make the argument that there may be a gas leak if piping is ruptured in an accident, and there's more chance of an explosion if an appliance with a flame is running.

I actually follow the half way house on this. I don't turn the gas off at the bottle, but I wouldn't run the fridge off gas while driving. I simply plug it into the inverter and put the battery on alternator charge. I find the fridge runs a little better off 240v than it does off 12v. My gas bottles are extremely well protected from collision, inboard of the main chassis and paneling and in front of the rear wheel. It would take an accident that cut my van in two before the gas installation was disrupted. However I have seen many gas bottles in fragile fibre glass lockers mounted directly on the outside of the van which could take a direct hit in a crash.

In the light of this I believe that club advice has to cater for all van types, and doesn't take account of my installation which is far safer than many vans with their gas turned off. So generally, I would say it is more relevant to carry out your own risk assessment, which pertains to your own conditions rather than automatically follow instructions which, of necessity, have had to be dumbed down to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## mustang-john

*I'm BLUE*

So it's no good for my 7Kg blue calor gas bottle then?

I don't seem to have a screw thread, more of a clip-on and twist the tap. 90 degrees to fix, 180 degrees to turn on.


----------



## Firefox

Aren't blue Calor gas bottles the butane ones?

Propane is what they sell as LPG. You have a different regulator and bottle for butane, they don't mix as the regulator pressures are different.

If you want to fill up at the pumps change your butane bottle and regulator for propane ones. You'll also enjoy the benefits of year round use as butane doesn't gas below 0 degrees whereas propane is good till -40  Check your appliances will run on propane. They should do if you have the correct regulator for propane.


----------



## vwalan

hi, i have a calor adaptor thats clip on to old lh butane thread , then use a butane thread to pol propane thread . buy it fron fes gas, i can then fill those bottles . either use a propane reg on the adaptor or just use the butane reg . it seems in practice doesnt make any noticible differance in use. .abroad they just use one reg and one bottle fitting for both propane and butane . i change lots of bottles to the old butane lh thread saves changing regulators when in other countries .


----------



## Firefox

I always thought they were similar, but not sure if one would work with the other. Propane is 37 Mbar, Butane 28 Mbar so within 30%. It may work for most practical purposes, but could be some incomplete combustion if pressure is too high for the gas. Watch out for yellow in the burner flame (more CO generation)


----------



## vwalan

you can also get variable pressure regulators with an adjuster on the top. ideal for fine tuning . 
autogas can be and very often is a mix of gasses . it did bother me years ago when propane got put in my butane bottle at a foreign gas station . on questioning them they assured me it was ok. it did work and since then i gave up worrying too much about it. that was back in the 70,s . i had one of the first of the calor clip ons . they couldnt put gas into the bottle . i showed them the calor clip on to butane lh thread adaptor and away they went . it as been used by others and me many times since . keep your eyes open when on carboots etc . makes a usefull adaptor. many french german and maroc bottles use our old butane lh thread as their fitting. i asked why they didnt put butane in but it was because they could get their propane filler on the adaptor but the butane filler didnt fit . lost me but have had propane or autogas in many times. with no probs.the lh thread to propane adaptor is about 7 quid . i had one made years ago but now fes gas sell them.


----------



## Canalsman

Firefox said:


> I actually follow the half way house on this. I don't turn the gas off at the bottle, but I wouldn't run the fridge off gas while driving.



So what do you gain by doing this? 30 seconds to turn the gas on or off at the bottle, thereby containing it in a very robust receptacle?

Sorry - but I don't see the point of taking ANY risk whilst driving just for the sake of a few seconds ...


----------



## lebesset

because it is more expensive and less convenient to refill in spain I just change my bottles there 

I once picked out a nice fresh looking one when I  changed before coming north , only to realise that it was actually an old one that had been repainted !

and anyone who thinks that the gas companies inspect the bottles before they refill has never been and watched the process !

anyone who doubts the fantastic strength of these bottles should have been in spain a few years back , an english driver in a motorhome made an illegal left turn and was T boned by a van which hit directly on the bottle ; I looked at the bottle after , slightly dented , but didn't leak ; regrettably both passengers in the van were killed , so you can guess the impact


----------



## Firefox

Canalsman said:


> So what do you gain by doing this? 30 seconds to turn the gas on or off at the bottle, thereby containing it in a very robust receptacle?
> 
> Sorry - but I don't see the point of taking ANY risk whilst driving just for the sake of a few seconds ...



It takes me longer than that, as my bottles are relatively inaccessible, due to their location safety feature, I would say probably 2 minutes and since I drive every day and cook every day it mounts up. Although I could change my door catches from screw based to quick release which would help. They are screw based to ensure a tight door seal. Almost everything we do is based on cost benefit. One could say if we really want to cut down on risk then why drive at all, or even get out of bed, as has already been alluded to


----------



## Basil

lebesset said:


> anyone who doubts the fantastic strength of these bottles should have been in spain a few years back , an english driver in a motorhome made an illegal left turn and was T boned by a van which hit directly on the bottle ; I looked at the bottle after , slightly dented , but didn't leak ; regrettably both passengers in the van were killed , so you can guess the impact




From the story, it sounds like the bottles were turned off, otherwise there might not have been much left over....
Sorry to hear about the outcome....


----------



## Basil

Firefox said:


> Aren't blue Calor gas bottles the butane ones?
> 
> Propane is what they sell as LPG. You have a different regulator and bottle for butane, they don't mix as the regulator pressures are different.


With the new bulkhead fitted regulator for normal exchange bottle use,  the pressure is exactly the same and you just change the pig tail....:idea-007:


----------



## Deleted member 967

My van was built for and uses a 50mbar regulator.  The appliances also run just as well on a 28mbar on or a 37mbar regulator.

In the UK we have traditionally used different presure regulators for butane and propane.  We also used different fittings.  Other countries used the same fittings for both. 

As a former Calor dealer I have seen full and empty cylinders dropped from the side of a delivery truck onto concrete with no ill effects.  The bottles are very resiliant. The cage around the neck is designed to protect the valve from damage.

I now run a bulk tank (85 litre /42kg) under my motorhome that is never turned off unless I am on a ferry.  The valves on these tanks have a device built into the tank that prevents gas flow if a surge occures such as a broken pipe or damaged valve.  

On the continent Autogas is a mixture of propane and butane with the latter increasing the further south you go.  So I run on propane or butane or a mixture depending on where the tank is filled with no problems at all.


----------



## vwalan

hi, you can get a gadget that screws on the bottle before the regulator that cuts off the exit of gas if there is a surge. try autogas or bes or possibly a good camping shop. they sometimes have a gauge on good for checking for leaks not very good for contents gauge.


----------



## Croftland1

wints said:


> The 'big' lorry stop / garage just outside Carnforth on the A6.
> 
> Allen



Hi Allen,

I paid Truckhaven a visit tonight and between all the diesel and petrol pumps I found a forecourt attendant, who has never even heard of LPG :lol-053:


----------



## Techno100

£29 for a 6kg propane? I have never paid more than £21.99 for a 6kg calor lite from any CC site and the regular 6KG should be cheaper. Sounds like they charged you for a 13kg.


----------



## Firefox

Techno100 said:


> £29 for a 6kg propane? I have never paid more than £21.99 for a 6kg calor lite from any CC site and the regular 6KG should be cheaper. Sounds like they charged you for a 13kg.



That was the price charged for 6kg at Sheepcote Valley CC in Brighton this August. And it was "cash only". I should probably report them to the CC HQ. It sounds like they were on some kind of rake off fiddle.


----------

